# Delete photos flagged as Reject (X)



## wfkeating3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Lightroom version is 9.1 and operation system Mojave.  When view recently imported photos into lightroom I flag photos that are not keepers with X.  When done I go to Photos and at bottom I selected Delete Rejected Photos and then select to have them removed from disk.  Recently I went through this process and when I selected Delete Rejected Photos I get a notice that there are no photos to delete.  Is this common and how is it fixed?  Thank you


----------



## clee01l (Jan 17, 2020)

Make sure that your Library view is in the "All Photographs" Special Collection in the catalog panel before selecting Delete Rejected Photos.  You can verify that there are rejected photos by using the filter bar to isolate the rejected photos before  selecting Delete Rejected Photos if you want to make sure what images will actually be rejected.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 17, 2020)

Did you select the ‘All Photographs’ collection first? I believe that Lightroom will only look for rejected photos in the collection or folder that is currently selected, so if there are no rejected photos in that collection/folder then that is what you would expect.


----------



## wfkeating3 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thank you  --  that was the issue.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 18, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Did you select the ‘All Photographs’ collection first? I believe that Lightroom will only look for rejected photos in the collection or folder that is currently selected, so if there are no rejected photos in that collection/folder then that is what you would expect.


To add to what Johan wrote, LIghtroom will not delete rejected folders in a user-defined collection or smart collection.  You can also delete rejected photos from a folder selected under the Folders heading on the left side panel.


----------

